# How to run Tri Tren? Info for future cycles.



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Was thinkin of trying TriTren in the near future... But i have no idea how to pin it since its fast acting and slow acting , would pin twice a week be any good? Its Pro.Chem of course  So its 150 mg /per ml. I have run Tren Enth before so iknow i can take Tren faily well, i did 200 mg of it last cycle and slept like a baby just got some night sweats every now and again. So im gonna run 300 mg Tri tren next time. So again question is how to pin it how i should go about Tri Tren.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

What is the fast acting ester in it ?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Tri tren has and acetate ester so ideally ed but can do eod at a push.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

The more frequently you pin the more stable the blood levels and the lower incidence of sides generally.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i am doing tri tren in the new year 2ml a week split over 3 injections in the week


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

If you have already bought it I'd do 2ml e4d,


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Have not bought it yet , but thanks guys for the info i just wanna get the most out of my cycles so im looking for solid and creative info..


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well if you anit bought it get tren E and tren A as separates then you can front load your cycle and taper off cycle, can't see the point in tritren to be honest ,!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im not that rich lol , Tri Tren is cost effective thats it really


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

don1 said:


> Well if you anit bought it get tren E and tren A as separates then you can front load your cycle and taper off cycle, can't see the point in tritren to be honest ,!!!


^x2 short and long ester blends do my nut in


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Im not that rich lol , Tri Tren is cost effective thats it really


Well as you said you want the most of your cycle !! Save up for a few more weeks then !!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

True that ... This is only for future reference on future cycles though, im running Test400 and dianabol maybe some Tren Enth to this cycle coming up.


----------



## jazzi (Oct 26, 2011)

So when u do the tri tren are u going to run test with it aswell and at what dose ! Just curious as I'm thinking of doing something similar for my next course. I was thinking for next course

Mon 1ml 300mg test + 1ml tri tren

Thur 1ml 300mg test + 1ml tri tren

Do that for 10 weeks and for last 6 weeks anavar at 80mg ed plus 500iu hcg twice a week during course then standard pct 3 weeks after last shot


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

jazzi said:


> So when u do the tri tren are u going to run test with it aswell and at what dose ! Just curious as I'm thinking of doing something similar for my next course. I was thinking for next course
> 
> Mon 1ml 300mg test + 1ml tri tren
> 
> ...


That's fine but run test 2 weeks longer so that's a 12 week cycle and run Var from week 9-10 up to pct week 15


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I always run atleast 500mg - 750mg test as a base for all my cycles.



jazzi said:


> So when u do the tri tren are u going to run test with it aswell and at what dose ! Just curious as I'm thinking of doing something similar for my next course. I was thinking for next course
> 
> Mon 1ml 300mg test + 1ml tri tren
> 
> ...


----------



## jazzi (Oct 26, 2011)

Cheers don1, so would I run hcg right up till week 15 or stop at week 12 when stopping the test ! Im just trying to gain as much knowledge as possible. Thanks


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

You'd want to stop the HCG 1 week before you start your PCT. as HCG is suppressive in itself.


----------

